# What's it Worth?



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36122&item=7161888694&rd=1

I have been looking for a Yak and this one is close enough to pick up for me.

Curious as to what you all feel the value of this Yak is, so that if I place a bid I won't get screwed.

Thanks!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Jus make sure ya don't get tha one with tha hole in tha wrong end..........    

Ya might get sum tongue when a Lefty performs CPR ......


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

Get a Cobra. You should be able to find one dirt cheap out there, esp around Long Beach or SD.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

No tankwell, Bob. For fishing, it's really nice to have somplace to put a milk crate or cooler.

George


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

You would be some fine Great White bait out on that Yak!


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Bob, The T160 is the old model and the dealers were selling them off new for $650-$700. Not sure how old the kayak is because I know last years model had the seat built in. Have to look up the fishfinder/GPS for a price but BPS has the cuda fishfinder/GPS for $200-$220. Other accs. are about $120-$150. Seat is $120-$150 
Not a bad kayak but most complains that I read about was no easy way to keep fish. The new T160i has a tankwell and is suppost to weigh less. Weight capacity is the same for the T140 and T160.

Don't forget that the paddle is seperate. An ok to good paddle will cost about $100.

Robert


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

The starting bid is $599. New all that stuff would cost you over $1,000. You just have to decide if that is the right yak for you. The only down side I see is no tank well. You can rig a crate to sit on top of the back hatch but a tank well it better. That's a fast boat though.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Good comment about the tank well as I don't know to look for it.

Think I'll pass on that one and keep looking.

Thanks for the tips.

I did look at the Cobras and see that their fish and dive Yak looks like a decent ride.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Check out this thread 

http://www.tidalfish.com/boards2/vi...66386&id=3987&sr1=T160&sr2=&ExMth=no#post4076

for a discussion on the old T160. Most yak fisherman really like the rear tankwell feature.

Check out this page

http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/ri_fishing_kayaks.asp

and click on the "Comparison Page" to compare the Cobra Fish-N-Dive to other fishing kayaks. 
I would only get FND if I was not paddling very far or if I had a trolling motor on the yak.

Check out this How-To set up a trolling motor on on a Fish N Dive.

http://www.martialartsacademy.org/quietmanelectrickayak.htm

It looks like a pretty sweet setup. Without the trolling motor the Fish N Dive can be barge to paddle.


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

The FnD can be a barge if you're a small paddler, but if you're a big enough boy, it's no big deal. I was able to keep up with a T120 fairly well over a mile and a half launching off the Hook. The stability and capacity far outweigh the percieved sluggishness of the hull.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

check this one out a tarpon 140 fully equipped for fishing, no rudder though, for 699

http://www.atkenco.com/prodpg/prodpg.asp?prodID=1420

found this by clicking on the link on top of the kayaking fourm home page here on P&S


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

A rudder is not for everyone. I don't want one. It's just one more thing to break and have to worry about in shallow water. You don't need it.


----------



## flyfisher929 (May 27, 2005)

*140 tarpon*

I have a tarpon 140 and I love it, easy to padle pleanty of room to store things . I am able to sit and cast my fly or stand and cast. The boat is very stable and worth the money. I looked at the 160 but for the money you cant beat the 140.


----------

